# Has anyone ever had butt labor



## treehugginhippie

*Added info in post #13*

I'm not referring to pain or pressure you feel when you're in the pushing stage...I mean pain in your butt throughout a large portion of your labor. Is there anyone else out there who has had this type of labor?

I'll try to make this short







I had lower back surgery about 10 yrs ago. I have been very blessed that my back feels great since. I had a beautiful back pain free pregnancy. I was so looking forward to feeling the pain of labor...I guess I'm wierd like that but I knew it was for a reason and it would bring me my baby. I knew I wanted to labor without any pain meds. My labor w/ dd was 29 hrs long. I labored at home for most of it then went to the hospital (planned hospital birth) 8 hrs before I had her. It started with me losing some of my mucos plug accompanied by mild ctx 5-7 mins apart. I had to constantly walk during labor or otherwise my ctx would stall. Laying down made them pretty uncomfortable. Several hours into my labor I would have a ctx that I would feel in my uterus and all around pretty much but then I would have the butt pain afterwards. It hurt alot...like a burning sensation. I could describe it as if you've ever been kicked in the crotch or if you've had one of those poops where you cramped in your anus so bad and you thought you were "gonna die" (not really of course). As the labor progressed the butt pain got worse as she decended. I would breath and moan through the ctx just fine but the butt pain was much worse. My doula told me that usually when women feel rectal pressure it means they're almost or are completely dialated. I wouldn't describe what I felt as pressure though. My midwife checked me and I was only at 3 cm!! Out of all of her births, my doula had not had anyone with the pain I was experiencing so early.

I was at 6 cm when we got to the hospital. My labor stalled for a bit (go figure) so I walked the halls. Walking was the only way I was able to cope with the ctx effectively. I was 8 cm and walking the halls and still the ctx were a piece of cake compared to the butt pain!! I could breathe, rock and moan to work through them but that butt pain...it burned! After that it was all a blurr...I was so out of my mind in pain I don't remember much at all. I do remember that my ctx got closer together but all I felt was the butt pain constantly. Oh how it gives me chills just reflecting on that feeling. My mw suggested I have a bit of pain meds to take the edge off so I had 1/2 dose of nubaine and 30 mins later I was pushing. I never felt the urge to push either like everyone said I would. I pushed for 30 mins (on my back which I didn't want to happen







: ) and tore really bad. I don't think she was positioned wrong in the birth canal.

Sorry that was a novel...I guess I felt I needed to explain how it all went down







Anyways...dh and I want to have another baby in the future...a homebirth next time







I'm just trying to imagine another labor like this at home







: How will I be able to cope with the butt pain? I wonder if a water birth will make a difference? *And also my biggest question is there anyone else who has had a labor that felt like this?* My SIL had back surgery in the same area that I did and felt the same type of butt pain I did with her labor (she had an epidural though too). I'm wondering now if only those who have had a back injury have these types of labors? Will all subsequent labors be like this? Please tell me she and I aren't the only ones out there. How did you deal with the pain?


----------



## lrlittle

Yes! I had butt labor!







I didn't have any abdominal crampy feelings like I was expecting. It was all in my butt. I remember asking the nurse if the baby could possibly come out that way it hurt so freakin' bad!! My baby was breech, so that could have had something to do with it. But I never expected the pain to be where it was. I hope if I have another one it's not in my rear again. I guess it's not all that pleasant no matter where it is, though!


----------



## amydidit

I had similar pain as well. DD2 was posterior and the ctx felt TOTALLY different than with DD1. When a ctx would hit I felt a horrible pain/burning in my butt and the top of my thighs. It was not what I expected at all. My midwife said it probably had to do with DD's position and pushing on a nerve or something.

Like I said though, it was very different from DD1, so just because you labored in your butt once, doesn't mean another labor will feel the same way.


----------



## artemis80

YES! I had "butt labor" nearly the entire time, and like yours, it was MUCH MUCH (much) worse than the crampy/uterus in a vise feeling up front. I planned a drug-free birth, but did end up accepting a narcotic (unfortunately right before he came out....it ended up not helping and just making me feel drugged for his birth







) because I could. not. stand. the butt pain. It felt like someone was jamming a red-hot poker up there, and I felt it between contractions, too.

DS was posterior and asynclitic and we think that's what caused that pain. So here's to a more properly positioned head next time, if there is a next time!

Oh, and I've never had back surgery.


----------



## hubris

I had major back labor with Griff. He was posterior. I wanted tons and tons of counterpressure during that very long labor, and my tailbone was horribly bruised afterward.

Oddly, Reese was also posterior and I didn't have back labor with him. I wonder if he turned OP in the canal? We had thought he was OA while I was in labor but he came out sunny-side-up.


----------



## urmysunshyn

With my first, I also had major back labor and butt pain with that. I believe now that she was posterior, but it was never confirmed by my at the time relatively inexperienced midwife.

The labor was also very long. From when water broke to birth: 30 hours.

It just seemed to take a long time....

Also, about 2 weeks after her birth I had some major butt/rectal issues. Nobody seems to know why including myself why I got majorly constipated...it was really worse than labor and the butt pain lasted for several months. very weird.


----------



## treehugginhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis80* 
YES! I had "butt labor" nearly the entire time, and like yours, it was MUCH MUCH (much) worse than the crampy/uterus in a vise feeling up front. I planned a drug-free birth, but did end up accepting a narcotic (unfortunately right before he came out....it ended up not helping and just making me feel drugged for his birth







) because I could. not. stand. the butt pain. It felt like someone was jamming a red-hot poker up there, and I felt it between contractions, too.

DS was posterior and asynclitic and we think that's what caused that pain. So here's to a more properly positioned head next time, if there is a next time!

YES YES YES YES!!!! That is exactly what I felt too. The narcotic, which helped my pelvis to relax and dialate the last 1 cm, left me drugged up plus I was exhausted









Thank you sooooo much for your description. It all "clicked". As soon as I read it and started researching posterior positioning. My birth experience has a name and I'm not the only person who's had this experience. All the parts of my labor point to posterior postioning. She had to be posterior!! I don't remember anyone ever mentioning that she was postioned wrong but then I dont' remember much anyways







(I'm going to see about getting my records to verify.) I also had heard of back labor (for some it's butt labor although I have never seen this word mentioned in the articles I've read about back labor







. Are some embarrassed to call it butt labor, lol?) and wrong positioning but I had no idea what it meant (meaning what it would feel like).

I spent about 2 hrs reading info about posterior postioning and I can't begin to describe the sense of relief I feel now. I actually had tears of joy. I always felt that my labor was different and more painful than what most women experience...but who am I to say I only had 1 baby, ykwim? Why was no one else saying their labor pains felt excruciating? Why did no one say they had butt labor? I then thought well I must really be a wuss for not handling the pain well. I told my mw that I think I need hypnosis next time. It all makes sense now. But let me tell you, after delivery, I had a whole new outlook on what pain was









I should've labored on all fours but was laying on my back w/ a posterior baby!! No wonder I felt like I was close to death those last few hours. She was either born posterior or turned less than an hour before delivery I believe. I feel so empowered now!!! If I can birth a posterior baby I can birth a normal positioned baby.

I also found out there are several things that can be done prior to the start of labor to get the baby to turn in the right position. There are also things that can be done during labor too. Oh my gosh I am just so happy to know that there are ways to prevent this from happening again. It's so great to know I'm not alone in my experience







. MDC IS AWESOME. Thank you everyone for your replies









Here's some links I found very helpful:

http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/postrppr.html

http://www.birthingnaturally.net/bir...posterior.html

http://www.homebirth.org.uk/ofp.htm

http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/malpositions.htm

http://www.spinningbabies.com/


----------



## artemis80

It sounds like our experiences were very similar, then (OP). My labor was much shorter, only 11 hours, but that butt pain was SO intense during the pushing stage that even before the narcotic I was really shocky and out of it. I didn't know if I was going to live. Well, I figured I would, but there was an hour or so there where I wasn't sure I wanted to!







In fact, I was just re-reading my post and the phrase "accepted a narcotic" made me laugh because it was more like:

Me: "I need something NOW!"
MW and nurse: "But that wasn't in your birth plan!"
Me: "NOW!!" (kind of sad in retrospect, but I prefer to laugh)

DS did eventually turn, but we continued to have trouble because his head was cocked to one side (asynclitic). I ended up with forceps







which caused a third-degree tear.







I am still trying to interpret a lot of what happened. I think I will post my birth story soon and try and get some feedback.

BUT -- my MW assured me that this isn't likely to happen again, so in comparison, a "normal" labor with "only" the less excruciating sensations should be a piece of cake, right???


----------



## storychick

I have some reassurance for those of you who had back labor the first time. I did too, though my pain was mostly right at the base of my spine and not so much in my butt (though I did feel like he was coming out my rectum as well







) I pushed for 4 hours because he just wouldnt descend, it was hard as hell, pushing hurt when I had "always read" it felt like a relief...

Anyway, my second labor could not have been more different. She was in perfect position, it went really fast, and even after that pushing marathon the first time I didnt push with her at all. She just moved down without any extra effort on my part... and no back labor at all.

It IS possible.


----------



## artemis80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *storychick* 
Anyway, my second labor could not have been more different. She was in perfect position, it went really fast, and even after that pushing marathon the first time I didnt push with her at all. She just moved down without any extra effort on my part... and no back labor at all.

It IS possible.









That is very reassuring, thanks!


----------



## treehugginhippie

artemis80 said:


> _that butt pain was SO intense during the pushing stage that even before the narcotic I was really shocky and out of it. I didn't know if I was going to live. Well, I figured I would, but there was an hour or so there where I wasn't sure I wanted to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *Yup me too. I don't remember much the last several hours (I had the narcotic only 1 hr before I pushed her out). I think it's because when you're in THAT much pain your mind kind of blanks out.*
> 
> _I am still trying to interpret a lot of what happened. I think I will post my birth story soon and try and get some feedback._
> 
> *I never did finish my birth story all the end details at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In fact, I have never finished it because I don't remember all of it and somehow I feel I should...I mean I'M the one who had her...I should remember. I don't even remember her first cry...that makes me so sad...I'm gonna cry now just thinking about not remembering.
> 
> This is why it HAS TO BE DIFFERENT NEXT TIME!! It is very reassuring to read that you can have a normal birth next time.*


----------



## laralee16

Ohhhh yes. I am glad someone eles calles it butt labor also, lol.


----------



## treehugginhippie

Bumping this because I found some info:

I think I've found a medical name for the butt pain: Proctalgia fugax
http://www.gihealth.com/html/educati...lgiaFugax.html

The description of the pain fits perfectly but no where have I found it connected to labor contractions.

I'm going through a miscarriage and the ctx brought on an attack (along with the really strong uterine cramping). Oh I was REALLY hoping that I wouldn't have this pain again during labor but it's not looking that way









If we do have another baby I'm having a homebirth







I've read about putting pressure on the perineum by sitting on the edge of your bath or on a tennis ball.

Anyone else experienced this? How did you cope?


----------



## richella

I had rectal pressure and some pain, not nearly as bad as you, but dd was OP and no one bothered to tell me until 2 yrs later when I got the records from the MW for my next birth.

Sounds to me though like you had some nerve pressure. I wonder if some chiro work while pg would help to prevent that again. The nerves that ennervate that area are in the low back.


----------



## Rockies5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
*Added info in post #13*

I'm not referring to pain or pressure you feel when you're in the pushing stage...I mean pain in your butt throughout a large portion of your labor. Is there anyone else out there who has had this type of labor??


YES!! I thought it was just me. IMO it's part of backlabor....


----------



## Harper77

I am so relieved to find this thread!! WOW!! I really thought I was the only one- I have shared so many of the feelings you ladies have expressed from thinking I was going to die, to thinking that maybe I was just a wuss... I found a forum at:
http://www.medhelp.org/forums/Womens...ages/1221.html
They all seem to have similar pain, but none were connected to their labors. Here is what I posted:
"I have had the rectal pain for years- but usually only right before my period and only when I'm having a b.m. It's horrible! I will begin my b.m. and then the pain comes in a shooting, fast wave- it's definitely a spasm of some sort- my b.m. will actually shoot back into me and the pain will make me cry out- grab whatever I can and squeeze with all my might. I have to force myself to breathe and it fades after a few moments. It is excruciating. But the worst thing is- I just had my 1st baby a year ago- and every single contraction I had was accompanied by this same excruciating anal spasm. I was in labor for 36 hours before my c-section. Compared to these spasms, the labor contractions were nothing! I kept telling the dr.'s-- something's wrong! it's like my large intestines are going backwards- or someone is jamming their leg up my butt!... They were very confused and called it back labor... I don't think so. Especially since I've gotten this same pain on the toilet for years. Because of this- I'm afraid to get pregnant again. I would love another baby- I'm not afraid of the labor pain- but I'm terrified of going through that anal pain again _over and over_- I honestly thought I would die...I couldn't sit or lay down the entire time..not even to put the monitor around me. The Dr.'s were so frustrated with me- they thought I was being dramatic. They didn't understand- I couldn't stand any pressure on my backside. I spent almost the entire labor sitting on an exercise ball leaning forward so my weight was off my butt. The morphine and drugs definitely eased the labor contraction pain, but did nothing for the butt spasms. Not until the epidural- after 36 hours, that finally relieved the anal-spasm-shooting-jabbing-pain. Sorry to be so long-winded, but this is a relief to communicate this somehow. Has any one else experienced this during labor? Thank you for any answers/thoughts.."

Thank you again for this post- it's so good to know that it's not just me who experienced this kind of labor. I was starting to think something was really wrong with me... Though, none of you mentioned having this pain while on the toilet... have any of you??

I'm excited to call for my medical records and see if my daughter was posterior... I'm also excited at the possibility that this can be done without the drugs-- at the very least, if I were to have this same experience again with a second delivery, I would know that I wasn't dying and others have experienced the same thing- and survived to blog about it!!


----------



## mtlmommy

Harper77, I couldn't read this and not respond. I, too, have had the pain you described right before your period and during a bm. I've often wondered what causes it, but have never found an answer. The strange thing is, my son was posterior as well (it turned into a c/s for ftp) but I did not have this pain during labour. Odd, eh?


----------



## SheBear

All three of my labors so far have been back/butt/thigh pain. I've never felt much of anything up front at all. All three of my babies have been posterior through most of the pregnancy, and posterior going into birth (though I'm a bit confused as to whether any of them have actually been *born* posterior....I know that dd ended up turning once she got into my pelvic bones....she was so bruised, poor thing!









Anyway, for my last, I did everything under the sun to prevent a posterior baby, but it still happened. MW tried pulsatilla during labor, and tried the rebozo technique (which hurt like the dickens!














all to no avail.

This time, I'm trying again to keep baby well-positioned, but I've also accepted that this may just be the way my body does birth.







I also have long-term issues with my lower back, and I'm not convinced that that factor isn't a big part of the equation.

I guess for me, this sort of labor seems normal, since I've never experienced it any other way. I know I can handle it, given the proper support. So fine, bring it on!







I fully expect this next birth to be just like the rest have been, although of course I will continue to work toward optimal fetal positioning. But in a way, I don't really care that the pain of labor this way is probably worse than it would otherwise be....sort of in the sense of "better the devil you know than one you don't know!"









KWIM?

ETA: Hmm, well after reading the thread and links more closely, I don't think I felt the same thing at all. The only rectal sensation I felt was during crowning, which of course is totally normal and to be expected. So my butt pain would be better described as "buttocks pain" while it sound as if for most of you, butt pain = "rectal pain".


----------



## treehugginhippie

Harper77









I'm so so glad you found this thread and replied!!!! The link you included is the exact same one I found when looking up info about butt pain during labor. It's the ONLY info I've ever found too (and I looked really hard).

I read the new posts on the thread on MedHelp and see it mentioned that the pain can be associated with ovarian cysts and IBS. Well, I have no symptoms of IBS (well, maybe 5+ years ago). I do however have monthly ovarian cysts associated with ovulation. This hasn't been diagnosed by a MD but I can tell by the pain I get 4-5 days before ovulation on my left side. What's wierd is I've never ever had them before having my daughter. And I get very mild cramping during AF if any. I have felt this pain during BM a looooooong time ago (5+ years ago). But more recently only from labor and my miscarriage. I did have the pain just before a BM after having my daughter for a few months.

There are also alot of replies about having this pain associated with ovulation or menstruation. Not so many associated with labor or miscarriage.

Oh I really wish there was a REAL diagnosed for this from a MD. I've talked to several midwives and L&D nurses and NONE have ever heard of this.

I thought that I felt this pain because she was posterior, but for me, that wasn't the case (as I posted above). I felt the exact same pain but it went right away to the "take your breath away and drop you to your knees" pain during my m/c at almost 6 weeks gestation. NO, THIS CANNOT BE!!!! I THOUGHT THE PAIN WAS JUST A FLUKE THE 1ST TIME!!!!!

The pain is still fresh in my mind. How could I EVER forget that pain.

I am excited to read in the thread you posted about some women getting a DX for IBS and then taking a medicine under the tongue to relax the GI. Although I have no symptoms of IBS, unless ovarian cysts are one.

Harper77, have you seen a DR about your pain during BM's? It sounds like the same medicine for IBS will help with our butt pain we feel. How would you want to manage the pain during labor if you have another baby? Would you get an epidural? How old is your baby now?

I know what you mean about questioning whether to have another baby because of the fear of the butt pain. I feel ok with it now because I have ideas about how to manage the pain. But I cannot imagine feeling the pain everyday. It must be like re-living your labor everyday??

For me, I am determined to have a homebirth. I've been dreaming about a HB ever since I had my daughter. I can't kid myself though about managing that butt pain. I'm worried that I'll hyperventilate like I almost or did last time. My ideas for butt pain management are to learn and practice the hynobabies program. Maybe even get actual hypnosis. I actually say that "think of this as surgery without being put out or numbed". I wonder if hypnosis can be that strong to block out pain like that? Oh and I've read that sitting on a tennis ball might help too. Not sure about doing this during labor though.

An now that I read in the MedHelp forum about taking a pill under the tongue and that will relieve the butt pain?? I cannot imagine it being so simple. Boy, let me tell you, even if it doesn't relieve it completely, I am more than happy to try it. OMG, a pill taking away the butt pain!!! I am SO HAPPY to see this as a possibility (hopefully it's ok to take during pregnancy). Another tool I can use during labor.

The regular front ctx were a walk in the park compared to the butt pain so I know I can handle "normal" labor just fine.

Gee, this was a long post. Can you tell I think about this alot? So happy to see another person who's had this butt labor and can relate!!!


----------



## treehugginhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtlmommy* 
Harper77, I couldn't read this and not respond. I, too, have had the pain you described right before your period and during a bm. I've often wondered what causes it, but have never found an answer. The strange thing is, my son was posterior as well (it turned into a c/s for ftp) but I did not have this pain during labour. Odd, eh?

Thanks for posting this! I would've assumed that anyone who felt this pain before would feel it during labor too. Hmmmm. So there's those of us who feel this pain associated with ovulation and/or period or during BM's and then feel it during labor, those who feel it during the same times but NOT during labor and those who do not feel it any other time but during labor. Hmmmmm.


----------



## treehugginhippie

For now I'm just going to focus on the labor part of it. I wonder how many women feel this during labor and don't realize that it's not a normal part of labor? I know I sure didn't know until I started talking about my labor (2 yrs later). Are some women embarrassed to talk about it? I'm one of those who is not and I want an answer as to WHY??? What's wrong with me?

Is this really an undiagnosed problem? Surely, there more than just a few of us. I really try to stay away from traditional medicine but for some reason I wish there was a doctor who could pin point the cause. It would be nice to google "butt or anal labor" and actually see the cause AND how to "fix or handle" the pain. That dr's or midwives know what the pain is and how to handle it.

Thinking out loud now, I feel like starting a website called "Butt Laborers R Us" (I know it's not a laughing manner but it's the first thing that came to mind







) to attract other women who have had this experience so we can empower each other, ya know?? It's hard enough when you experience this very unique pain but then not to be able to relate to anyone else about it? Talk about having a hard time healing from a tramatic labor!!


----------



## Harper77

Thank you guys for your comments/support- it means a lot!







Yes, thank you for responding mtlmommy, that is interesting... wonder what this means... I too, would have thought you would have experienced the pain during labor (though I'm thankful that you did not!) And treehugginhippie, I think about it all the time too- LOL In answer to your questions, I've mentioned the pain I've felt during bm's to a couple dr.'s, but they kinda shrug it off and say something like, "that's strange..."







One suggested hemorrhoids-- that just shows you they are not comprehending the amount of pain that we're talking about!!!







Also, I wanted to clarify, I do not have this pain everyday.. usually it's only right before my period.. and not even every month. Probably around every other month...and YES- now that you mention it- I too had it while on the toilet for a week or two after she was born.. But, you're right- it does bring labor right to mind when it happens. Since then, I can keep a more positive mental outlook- I just squeeze the counter, shove a towel in my mouth and wait for it to fade- knowing that it will only be a few seconds- not wave after wave of it, like while in labor!! As far as how I would handle a similar birthing situation if it were to happen again...I guess I don't really know... At least I wouldn't be surprised by it.. and I'd know that I wasn't dying... I would love to say that I would refuse drugs next time around- but the epidural DID work- it stopped the butt pain completely...my problem was that I wasn't dilating, so they couldn't give it to me until right before my c/s. I would probably refuse the morphine and whatever else they were putting in me-- it didn't help at all anyways. I would also get a midwife- for sure! It would have been so great to have someone there who could have told me that I wasn't crazy, that I wasn't dying, and to tell the annoyed dr.'s and nurses that I wasn't normally a dramatic/whiny person- that something really was wrong. (Did I mention the dr.'s kept telling me I wasn't even in labor b/c I wasn't dilating.. they kept saying they were going to have to send me home soon, if I didn't open up ...blah..blah... while I'm dropped to my knees panting and pleading for somebody to look and see what's wrong with my butt... *grrr...*







ANYWAYS.... I'm really rambling now...
Let's definitely keep each other posted with anything new or helpful that we find out! Thanks again- there really is HUGE comfort in knowing that we're not alone!!!


----------



## RachelGS

Ah, yes. I can imagine. I had wicked hip labor the first time, and the second time I had thigh labor. I could totally cope with the abdominal stuff, but the referred pain nearly killed me.


----------



## SarahLi

Wow! Me too!

My son was OT (sideways), and then turned posterior later in labor. I couldn't handle the contractions at all, it felt like someone jamming a stick up my butt the entire time. (I didn't even care about what my abdomen was doing!) I wanted a UC transfered to the hospital after 8 hours and was only 2cm, demanded an epidural, and was yelling "my butthole hurts!" the entire time.
I feel a little less embarassed now









Yes, I have had shooting pains there off and on since childhood, I thought maybe they were internal hemorrhoids or something but I don't know.

One thing that did help, looking back, was sitting up on my butt on the bed or floor, it put pressure there and relieved a lot of the pain. Unfortunately I didn't have the foresight to stay in that position more.


----------



## treehugginhippie

Harper77- I was very close to having a c-section. I was stuck at 8cm for 6 hrs. And screaming for 4 hrs of it. My doula said if it wasn't for me having a midwife and a very relaxed back-up OB that I would've gotten a c-setion for sure!

SarahLi- No way!!! You too!!!! We're all coming out of the "wood-work" (is that how it's said?). I'd love to consider a UC but dh isn't on board so we'll homebirth. Sitting on the bed helped huh? I've read about sitting on a tennis ball to help relieve the pain but I cannot imagine doing that during labor??

Will you be having anymore dc's? Would you have a hb? Have you thought about a plan for managing the butt pain, if it happens again?

So far I haven't seen anyone have this type of labor and have another dc. I'm wondering if there is anyone out there cause I'd love to hear how they managed the pain (if they had it again). I'm trying to get ideas cause I'm going to have a homebirth.


----------



## SarahLi

treehugginghippie- I hope to have a homebirth in the future. I also had a c-section. Actually it was a forceps/ vacuum x2/ vaginal/ c-section birth. I give myself partial credit for vaginal because some of his caput came out with the vacuum







.
I used hypnobabies and I think I may use it again. It helped with the contractions, I just wasn't prepared for the butt pain and couldn't integrate it. I also didn't have a doula which will probably be a must, or an encouraging midwife. I will also make sure the baby is OA before I labor, in whatever means necessary.
The thing that scares me more to be pregnant again is the severe hyperemesis I had my entire pregnancy, so I'm going to try and wait awhile.
...I wonder if hot washcloths there would help during labor? Just don't get them mixed up with the ones you put other places!


----------



## lotus.blossom

I suffer from the same thing Harper77 describes. It is mainly during my period and it is an excrutiating stabbing pain that will come unexpectedly and take my breath away for a few seconds. Its far worse than any contraction I ever felt.

I also had a posterior asynclitic baby and terrible rectal pressure for most of my labor. My nurse kept telling me to relax and touching my hips and I was telling her that I just couldn't physically do it. It was like my lower half was out of my mental control. I was so tense! I was even planning to use hypnobabies, but that flew out the window as soon and I felt this pain. FWIW my 30 hr labor ended in a sort-of-emergency c-section. I'm hoping that I can experience normal non "butt" labor for the next one.







I imagine it would be a breeze!


----------



## treehugginhippie

I thought about trying hypnobabies but I didn't (and now don't) feel it will be umm..."strong enough"...for this type of pain.

I remember it feeling like rectal pressure early in my labor. It wasn't the stabbing, mindblowing anal pain like it was for the last half. It also came seperate from the normal front ctx. Everytime. UNTIL the last 4 hrs or so. Then it was constant, stabbing anal labor. Couldn't get control. Wanted to jump out of my skin. Everyone telling me to calm down and breathe.

I thought they mentioned something about how DD came out but the hospital records state normal...so who knows how she came out. I really hope for the others it was just that one labor & delivery. I thought that she was posterior and that was my answer and the cause of the butt labor; until I had my m/c. The ctx bypassed the butt pressure and went right to the mindblowing, stabbing pain.


----------



## Nicole B

butt labor here too








My first labor was all menstrual type cramps and she came out face down (ideal)
Second labor was posterior and I felt really nothing in my abdomen cause the intense pressure in my lower back/butt was so extreme that it's all I could focus on!

ETA: I know she was posterior because right during transition the nurse cked me and told me that she could feel baby turning her head completely around (I could too it was the weirdest feeling!)
She came out in the right position but I labored the whole time with her posterior


----------



## bluegrassgirl

I am not sure if this would be considered butt pain, but when I had my first child, I had a a lot of pain in my tailbone. It felt like someone was crushing my tailbone during each contraction. I didn't have any other form of back labor and Emma was positioned correctly in the birth canal, so I don't know what happened to cause that tailbone pain. When I had Angela, I didn't have this pain at all, just average abdominal pain.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 1/2 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------



## Harper77

lotus.blossom- Thank you for sharing!!- so you too, have felt it on the toilet _and_ in labor... wow. What does your dr. think it is? When are you planning on having another one? Did they do an epi before your c/s- if so, did this take away your pain too? If you should experience similar pains during your next delivery, what do you think you'll do to cope? Thank you so much for sharing your story =)


----------



## Jilian

YES! I did not have it with DS1, but had it horribly with DS2 (homebirth). It felt like a buring knife was stabbing me in the tail bone. I can still remember exactly what it felt like and it gives me shivers. It was far more painful than the actual contractions themselves. Honestly, during labor, I was wishing I had some kind of pain meds because the pain was unbearable. My labor was only about 5 hours, if it was any longer I probably would have asked to transfer for some relief.

I have since been to the chiro and a massage therapist because I still have the pain and my chiro says my sacrum is tilted. He thinks the baby was pushing on it during labor







OMG, just thinking of that pain makes me shiver. It was like being electrocuted, it sent shock waves through my body.


----------



## treehugginhippie

Hi Jilian









That sucks that you still have the tailbone pain! You know...I was trying to brainstorm w/ my chiro to see what her thought were about my strange butt labor. She x-rayed my tailbone to see if anything showed abnormal and it showed a possible hairline fracture but that's only speculation. For me, I believe it's nerves. The nerves/muscles from my uterus are connected directly to my anus









And...you know what I noticed this menstrual cycle...the stabbing anal pain...figures since I said I don't get it...now I did


----------



## SarahLi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
Hi Jilian









That sucks that you still have the tailbone pain! You know...I was trying to brainstorm w/ my chiro to see what her thought were about my strange butt labor. She x-rayed my tailbone to see if anything showed abnormal and it showed a possible hairline fracture but that's only speculation. For me, I believe it's nerves. The nerves/muscles from my uterus are connected directly to my anus









And...you know what I noticed this menstrual cycle...the stabbing anal pain...figures since I said I don't get it...now I did









Yeah! When I had xrays by a chiro he said it looked like very small hairline fractures and asked if I had fallen on my butt really hard. I said, "I don't think so... Oh wait, I used to skateboard in high school. Yeah, I did."


----------



## Harper77

Hmm..interesting- I skated for years as well- and fell on my butt (sometimes really hard) a lot!! I've never had my tailbone x-rayed...wonder if we're on to something here??


----------



## thefragile7393

This was me I feel. I could not lie down or sit comfortably at all, my tailbone just hurt too much. I spent most of the time sitting on the toilet, the only place that was comfortable. It stuck with me throughout the whole experience, until ds was born.


----------



## lotus.blossom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harper77* 
lotus.blossom- Thank you for sharing!!- so you too, have felt it on the toilet _and_ in labor... wow. What does your dr. think it is? When are you planning on having another one? Did they do an epi before your c/s- if so, did this take away your pain too? If you should experience similar pains during your next delivery, what do you think you'll do to cope? Thank you so much for sharing your story =)

I haven't really seen a dr since my birth so I'm not sure. I am planning to make an apt with a chiro because I have terrible low back pain if I exercise or do anything strenuous (like giving massages- my profession!) I know my sacrum is out of wack.

I am planning to have another baby, this time with a homebirth midwife and hopefully a less managed labor. And hopefully I will maintain a good non-posterior position!

I did have an epidural and it only took on one side of my body which was horrible because they didn't listen to me and I felt their first cuts. They knocked me out completely after I screamed a few times.

For the next labor I plan on having a doula. My dh was extremely supportive but he didn't do much for couterpressure and I was so out of it that I didn't know what I wanted or needed. with the next one I know I need someone there with experience to help me manage. My cnm didn't show up till just before my transfer for the c/s. I felt very unsupported by her.

p.s. in 2003 I had terrible IBS due to anxiety and I had a lot of relief from having cranialsacral work done. The IBS caused a lot of those same pains. Do any of you have bowel issues like that, or anxiety?


----------



## treehugginhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I haven't really seen a dr since my birth so I'm not sure. I am planning to make an apt with a chiro because I have terrible low back pain if I exercise or do anything strenuous (like giving massages- my profession!) I know my sacrum is out of wack.

I am planning to have another baby, this time with a homebirth midwife and hopefully a less managed labor. And hopefully I will maintain a good non-posterior position!

I did have an epidural and it only took on one side of my body which was horrible because they didn't listen to me and I felt their first cuts. They knocked me out completely after I screamed a few times.

For the next labor I plan on having a doula. My dh was extremely supportive but he didn't do much for couterpressure and I was so out of it that I didn't know what I wanted or needed. with the next one I know I need someone there with experience to help me manage. My cnm didn't show up till just before my transfer for the c/s. I felt very unsupported by her.

p.s. in 2003 I had terrible IBS due to anxiety and I had a lot of relief from having cranialsacral work done. The IBS caused a lot of those same pains. Do any of you have bowel issues like that, or anxiety?

I hadn't felt the same pains for years. Previously, I would get them just before a BM for only a few seconds. Never felt them during pregnancy or braxton hicks. Only labor during labor. I did however feel the pain a couple times before a BM during this menstural cycle. Very strange.









I've never had symptoms of IBS other than that that I know of. I don't feel stressed or anxiety. Sometimes I do but not very often.

Hmmmmm... I'd wish there were answers. You know, I did email a dr who has written several books to see if there may be some known relief for this type of pain and why it occurs. Someone to investigate this...ya know? Anyone wanting answers as much as me??

lotus.blossom, that's very interesting about the cranialsacral work helping with the IBS pain. I'm willing to try just about anything and try to have it all available during labor. I thought DD was posterior and that was the cause of my butt pain but I had the exact same pain but WORSE when I had my miscarriage in March.

lotus.blossom- I want to have a homebirth too. Anytime I talk to friends about wanting a homebirth and brainstorming of how to manage the butt pain better, I think they think I'm







: for wanting to try any of it at home.

Is anyone going to be TTC again soon....or am I the only one right now?


----------



## Harper77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
p.s. in 2003 I had terrible IBS due to anxiety and I had a lot of relief from having cranialsacral work done. The IBS caused a lot of those same pains. Do any of you have bowel issues like that, or anxiety?

I suffer from anxiety too- Interesting that you make this connection.. I'm beginining to think this may be Proctalgia Fugax (someone else has mentioned this). Take at look at this website: http://www.chronicprostatitis.com/spasm.html Look under the paragraph under the heading, "Proctalgia Fugax".
Regarding the anxiety issue, it states, "An investigation of the psychological aspects of proctalgia fugax done in the 1960s found most sufferers to be anxious, tense, and perfectionistic. There was, however, no control group for the subjects. Current consensus does not support a psychosomatic origin for either proctalgia fugax or levator ani syndrome, although stressful events may trigger attacks." Wonder if this is where the phrase, "anal-retentive" came from? LOL








treehugginhippie--My hubby and I have just begun to TTC also =) This forum has helped a lot with this decision- though I'm not positive what causes the pain or how I will deal with it- I know that there are others and we will survive!


----------



## treehugginhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harper77* 
I suffer from anxiety too- Interesting that you make this connection.. I'm beginining to think this may be Proctalgia Fugax (someone else has mentioned this). Take at look at this website: http://www.chronicprostatitis.com/spasm.html Look under the paragraph under the heading, "Proctalgia Fugax".
Regarding the anxiety issue, it states, "An investigation of the psychological aspects of proctalgia fugax done in the 1960s found most sufferers to be anxious, tense, and perfectionistic. There was, however, no control group for the subjects. Current consensus does not support a psychosomatic origin for either proctalgia fugax or levator ani syndrome, although stressful events may trigger attacks." Wonder if this is where the phrase, "anal-retentive" came from? LOL








treehugginhippie--My hubby and I have just begun to TTC also =) This forum has helped a lot with this decision- though I'm not positive what causes the pain or how I will deal with it- I know that there are others and we will survive!









Ummm...I'm definately a perfectionist














Very interesting...about the psychological aspects connection. I looked up proctalgia fugax before too and it definately describes the way it feels but it never says anything about feeling it during the menstrual cycle or labor.

Oh good, Harper77, you're TTC too...keep us updated


----------



## Jilian

OK, I just read through the whole thread and have some more info. Evan was also in a bad position before and during labor. He alternated between posterior and ROP. His head was tilted to the side at an angle all the time. I was religious about trying to get him in proper positioning. I read spinning babies and did the "rotational positioning" by childbirth international (AWESOME site BTW) yet he was still in a bad position.

I went to the chiro a few times during preg and my pelvis was tilted on the right side, he adjusted me and fixed it but it kept going back. I'm now getting physical therapy for a car accident and he just checked my pelvis on Saturday and it is still crooked, this makes me think that my crooked pelvis made Evan not able to get into the proper position. It also makes my sacrum tilted and that is why he was pressing on it so hard. It is all starting to make sense.

The physical therapist did a test on me to see if my pelvis was really tilted that you can try. He had me lay on my back and bring both of my knees in, almost to my chest. Then he had me let both knees fall open to the sides so I would open my legs as wide as I could. One leg was able to open way more than the other, that is how he confirmed that my pelvis was tilted. He also pressed on it to feel its shape.

There were things that helped ease the pain during labor so I thought I'd share: Heat worked best. I used a rice sock heated in the microwave and had DH put it on my bottom and press into it as hard as he could. The combo of heat and counterpressure was perfect and rally helped a lot. The pool full of hot water was great. At one point the apprentice MW was pouring hot water on my very low back over and over and it helped ease the pain.

Add me to the group of people scared to give birth again because of this butt pain. It was really scary, but the end result was worth it. I just remember being so afraid that something was breaking inside there


----------



## Jilian

Tina, I hope you get that sticky baby soon.







:


----------



## treehugginhippie

Thanks for the info Jilian.

And thanks for the baby dust


----------



## treehugginhippie

Wanted to update this thread. I had baby #2 in August and didn't have the butt labor this time. I don't know exactly why I didn't have it this time but I did do several things to help prevent the pain from happening again and I wanted to share in case it may help someone else...

I researched on ABChomeopathy.com the symptoms I had and the remedies for those sypmtoms. I came up with Hypericum, Belladonna & Ignatia Amara. I rotated the remedies and took 3-5 pellets a day starting at 36 weeks until delivery.

I don't know if it made a difference but I stayed very active during this pregnancy doing yoga and walking several times a week. I also had a tennis ball in my birth supplies to sit on just in case I needed it during labor









Also, after having the butt labor with my 1st baby and my m/c and now having had a normal (pain wise) labor with my 2nd baby...there was a HUGE difference in the pain...really there is no comparison. The pain with my 1st labor was absolutely. abnormal. in. every. way. Looking back I can't fathom how I held on as long as I did and feel terrible for anyone who has felt this.

During my latest labor (2nd baby), I kept waiting for the pain to get really really bad...like it felt during the 1st labor (I had nothing to compare it to...so I waited for the "I'm dying pain"). I wasn't counting on the really bad butt labor pain but I was well aware that I wasn't immune to it either. I kept thinking "wow, this isn't too bad at all...I must have a long way to go". The pain was very managable...I just kept moving. I thought I had much longer to go even when my water broke...silly me, LOL!. That's when I'd say my contractions got "intense" and I had her 1 hr after my water broke.

I now understand why women don't describe labor pain like they're dying, I understand why women could sleep between contractions, I understand why women could describe contractions as pressure and for a split moment I could see why women might ask for an epidural just before they start pushing







. My 2nd labor was soooo much easier and _normal_ finally! Thank you, thank you.

Thanks for reading


----------



## artemis80

Crazy! I was just thinking about this thread today! I'm so glad you had a more normal labor this time. If we ever have #2, there's hope for me, too, then!


----------



## treehugginhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis80* 
Crazy! I was just thinking about this thread today! I'm so glad you had a more normal labor this time. If we ever have #2, there's hope for me, too, then!

That is crazy!

BTW-This one was a "piece of cake" compared to the 1st labor. And that reminds me...I want to add a bit more in my post.


----------



## lotus.blossom

Thank you for the update!! I am facing my second labor in the spring and it gives me hope that I can have a normal labor too.


----------



## guestmama9920

I felt like someone was sticking a tree up my bum the whole time I was in active labour, never a normal ctx.

My hypnobirth went out the window, I begged for a section, in the end she came out in a bit more than an hour, start to finish.

The MW said she came out just as she should, so not sure why the pain but I remember I couldn't even sit, you can't of course with a tree in your bum


----------



## Jilian

This gives me hope for baby #3! I'm going to try your suggestions.


----------



## Beccadoula

OHHH, I had a client with that...it was so hard for her!!! She liked standing and leaning over much better than being in bed or sitting...and she would have delivered that way if the nurses had let her. Turned out it was her baby's hand causing all that grief...she had her little hands up by her face and delivered that way.


----------



## Eresh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelGS* 
Ah, yes. I can imagine. I had wicked hip labor the first time, and the second time I had thigh labor. I could totally cope with the abdominal stuff, but the referred pain nearly killed me.

I had hip labor with DS. It felt like both hips were dislocating during contractions. I really don't even remember what the contractions felt like in front. I had hip problems and hip pain before pregnancy and during pregnancy as well, but I'd never heard of hip labor before--took me completely by surprise. Oddly enough, my hips are actually slightly better now than they have been in years. It gives me hope that next time I'll have "normal" labor pains.


----------



## Mvv

Hi there all. It's good to read that some of you have experienced the same thing as me. I had anal spasms for years before pregnancy that would thankfully only last seconds or milliseconds but still stop me in my tracks. I always feared that labour would trigger these pains for me and Unfortunately for me I was right but couldn't have imagined how horrific it would turn out to be. It was absolutely terrifying at the time - yes - surgery without the pain relief is about right! I always explained it as a knife being stabbed up my backside for the whole duration of a contraction and right from the beginning of labour. I had an epidural and this took away the normal-feeling labour pain which in comparison wasnt bothering me and left me with the anal spasms. At the time I didn't know what to think and thought the anethisist had put the needle in wrong but apparently an epidural won't deal with this type of pain?! I'm now pregnant again 5 years on (I was too scared to have another one for ages). I was wondering has anyone who has suffered this before gone on to have a normal labour?? I'm considering a Caesar next time. Luckily for me I had to have a cesarean last time as baby wasn't happy so they gave me a spinal which did thankfully take the pain away in the end. Also I have hardly had any butt pain since I think labour might have cured it?! Would appreciate any similar stories or words of wisdom!!


----------

